# How long will it take....



## AJ2086 (Jun 1, 2002)

to see changes in DirecTV after Murdoch gets control. I can't wait I think he will do wonders for DirecTV.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

He will AJ....My guess that within 6 months after he gets approval you will begin to see the first changes...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Depends, the first thing to change is rates will probably go up.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by normang _
> *Depends, the first thing to change is rates will probably go up. *


What do you base this on? If I remember correctly, both providers recently raised rates without any ownership changes. If D* raises rates, I'd be willing to bet E* won't be far behind to raise rates on everything but AT50, which they pledged not to raise for two years.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You watch I bet just as a nice screw you to Charlie...when Rupert comes on board I can actually see him REDUCE rates a bit....at least for awhile.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, we can all speculate on this all day and all night. But Murdoch's track record is that he will *not* lose money on an enterprise, so I would bet that there will certainly be no rate reduction.

And in the past News Corporation has closed money-losing divisions once it is determined that there is no hope of a turnaround. No, I'm not saying he'd spend $7+ billion on DirecTV just to shut it down . But I do feel safe in saying that money-losing parts of the company will be gone....and quickly.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If DirecTv raises rates then they will not be as competitive and will be at a disadvantage. If they lower rates they will be at an advantage and more competitive. Its their choice, lose customers or gain customers?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I think Rupert is going to want to gain customers...I still would look for a reduction....to as I stated above......deliver a nice Screw You, Charlie message.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

IMHO, the rates will stay the same for a good long time. 

The major changes:

The Big Book of Why The Customer is Always Wrong from which the CSRs search for a reason not to help the customer will be destroyed.

The lie "were in negioations" will be replaced by "Yes, we have that channel".

GM will no longer run the place. How can that be a bad thing?

Channel number assignments will be redone (CNN will be OFF 202 on day one)

Fox, with direct (no pun intended) guarentee that a channel will be carried on Direct, will launch several new channels. I expect to see Fox Financial News Channel, a channel devoted to Fox's Australian and British entertainment and sports programming, and Fox's new Fuel (X-games type stuff) channel.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Changes?

"Sitting in with Tanya this month on DirecTV news we have Brit Hume. Tanya and Brit will have info on next weeks Rupert Rap, where you get to talk to the CEO"


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, channel additions to be expected, mostly Fox owned channels, and Fox HD will be right up there too when available. Lets see what he does to compete against Dish and then see how Dish retaliates.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by markh _
> *Changes?
> 
> "Sitting in with Tanya this month on DirecTV news we have Brit Hume. Tanya and Brit will have info on next weeks Rupert Rap, where you get to talk to the CEO"   *


If he gets to, when do I get a chance? She is yummy! Maybe with Fox at the helm, she can wear outfits like this on the Direttv Info show:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Shoot, I think Fox may REQUIRE her to dress like that. DirecTV news might get more veiwers than some of the regular channels.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Yes, channel additions to be expected, mostly Fox owned channels, and Fox HD will be right up there too when available. Lets see what he does to compete against Dish and then see how Dish retaliates. *


Jacob, Jacob, Jacob...there *is* no "Fox HD" and Murdoch has said as much on several occasions. For the purposes of OTA broadcast, he considers it a money-losing proposition.

If any of you don't believe this, call the engineer's office at your friendly, neighborhood Fox station and ask when they'll be broadcasting in 720p or 1080i. They'll either 1) laugh, 2) say never, or 3) not know what you're talking about.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Please there are better photos than that one...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)




----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...where did you find those tanya pics? Do you have anymore?......


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Someone sure did kno where to find some good pics at of Tonay.

I said when FOX HD becomes available, I am not saying it is available yet, and when the other stations go HD it is just a matter of time before FOX also becomes HD, although it may be a while.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

If DirecTV drops prices to gain market share, the substantial increase in acquisition cost per sub will be an incredible turn-off to Wall Street. Losing money coupled with the increased debt-load... Ugh.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Come on guys, I have Dish. Who's Tanya and do I have to switch to D* to see more? :lol:


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *If DirecTv raises rates then they will not be as competitive and will be at a disadvantage. If they lower rates they will be at an advantage and more competitive. Its their choice, lose customers or gain customers? *


To be competitive, they cant just play around with rates. They need that programming that cable and other DBS provider is touting advantages over. Echostar has taken almost all the international channel subscriber marketshare. Comcast and the cable companies have monopolized local markets.

DirecTV out of their own decisions have never offered its subscribers superstations. Well, now DirecTV is launching new local markets (some without UPN and WB) stations. DirecTV out of their own decision added policy requiring Total Choice to be an active subscriber. Maybe Murdoch should address these issues, so Dish wouldnt surpass them quarter after quarter in new subscribers.

Murdoch also may see DirecTV having sucky contracts going. Does the Blockbuster DirecTV deal really bring in new subscribers, and does the deal really benefit DirecTV? Things like this...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Yes, channel additions to be expected, mostly Fox owned channels, and Fox HD will be right up there too when available. Lets see what he does to compete against Dish and then see how Dish retaliates. *


Is there such a thing as Fox HD? Hi resolution wide screen (480p) doesn't count in my book!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *Come on guys, I have Dish. Who's Tanya and do I have to switch to D* to see more? :lol: *


You have Charlie Chats and we have Tanya.... 

Here is her Official Homepage.

http://www.tanyamemme.com/


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE thank you James!!!.....


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *
> 
> Is there such a thing as Fox HD? Hi resolution wide screen (480p) doesn't count in my book! *


Yes, but it's 480p.....W-I-D-E-S-C-R-E-E-N.



Big whoop.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *
> 
> I said when FOX HD becomes available, I am not saying it is available yet, and when the other stations go HD it is just a matter of time before FOX also becomes HD, although it may be a while. *


How about the 12th of never?

Murdoch's News Corporation has already notified their Fox O&O stations that they will not be going higher than 480P for the forseeable future.

Murdoch does not believe in HDTV.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Murdoch does too believe in HD.....you might not get it for awhile on the Fox Network but you will see it in other areas....He doesnt believe it providing it for free thats his option....He IS a businessman afterall you will see HD continue with Directv in the future but possibly only in a package you can purchase...No one cares about the damn Fox stations having HD....I guess the non believers will just have to wait...:shrug:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Murdoch saw more value in being able to do multicasts on his Fox stations rather than go HDTV route. He thinks he can sell more adds if he has 2-3+ programs on Fox than one 1080i image. Who knows if it works well you might see the other broadcast networks switch. Now ABC with 720p could possible put a second 720p broadcast on at the same time since the compression processors are improving and average bit rate on 720p is falling below 9mbit. The could definitely put 720p and a STD def or 2 on. With 1080i you could squeeze on STD def on now since it now runs under 12mbit/sec.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DCSholtis _
> *No one cares about the damn Fox stations having HD....*


NFL fans care.


----------

